# class dateien in exportierter RCP



## Guest (7. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine RCP geschrieben und als Produkt exportiert. leider ohne den SourceCode. Weil es ja nur eine zwischenversion war. 
Nun habe ich gemerkt, das eine Funktion die früher ging. nun nicht mehr geht. Allerdings, weiß ich nicht, wo ich andieser Klasse was verändert habe und finde auch beim debuggen nicht den Fehlr. Desween wollte  ich mir den code des exportierten nocheinmal angucken. 
Das ich keine java dateien finde, war mir je klar, aber wo sind die class Dateien?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Sep 2007)

Im Plugin Verzeichnis.


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2007)

Hall, das habe ich ja auch gedacht, aber da befinden sich nur ein lib Ordner, ein icons ordner , ein Meta-Inf ordner und die plugin.xml. Gibts noch ne Möglichkeit? Oder ist das auc was was man beim exportieren einstellen kann, und nicht mit exporitert wurde?


----------

